# Ocean Kayak. About those foot wells...



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

So I paddled the OK Prowler 15 around yesterday at Bay Trails. It was rather windy even in the protected creek I trialed in. I really liked the "speed" of the P-15 over the Wilderness Tarpon 140.

The footwells were the only thing that bothered me and that was more to them being constantly filled with water than anything about fit and size.

It just seems that constantly having your heels soaking in water for the entire trip could be uncomfortable after a while (especially in cold weather!). Trenchfoot, even.

What do OK owners do about that wet footwell? Is it not really the issue I think it is?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Had the same problem with a prowler 13, the scupper holes work for drainage as long as you are on the move, but I found out as soon as come to rest you take on some water, which remains unless you keep on the move, never did try scupper plugs to see if that helped, always had a wet behind from water filling in around the seat while I was sitting still or just floating along.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I use plugs in my Prowler 13 when I want to stay dry or if I am carrying a lot of stuff (the foam practice golf balls work great for this). Don't be afraid to cram them all the way in there as you can just pop them out from the other side when you want them out. If I didn't push them in all the way then my heel would sometimes pop them out and it does no good to put it back in at that point because the wells will already be full of water.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Hmmm. Didn't have wet butt problems with the 15. It seemed more that the wells were full from that night's rain and just never drained when on the water, so I had like 7 little puddles of water on each side of the boat to rest my heel in.

Duh, shoulda drained them out first, but still, was suprised to see the constantly wet area...

You guys are saying, if I plug the scuppers, I'll stay dry? And do you get much splash inside and paddle drippings?


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

The scuppers on the 15 are to big for those foam golf balls, mores the pity. To combat wet feet I wear neoporene diver shoes. Keeps my toes toasty warm.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

If you're afraid of a little water go buy yourself a beach cart and a lawn chair  Face it guys, you're gonna get wet in a kayak PERIOD. I have never had any real issues with the water in the footwells... the footwells themselves can be a pain though... I would enjoy a flat surface and foot pegs more that's for sure. That little extra water does keep baits alive long enough to get to the holes though


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

wolfva said:


> The scuppers on the 15 are to big for those foam golf balls, mores the pity. To combat wet feet I wear neoporene diver shoes. Keeps my toes toasty warm.



nope, cut them in half then half!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I never worried about a little water in the footwell of my P-13. I did not like the scalloped deck, but laying a little foam in that area cured the problem for me. Too good of a boat to let some minor things hinder me.


----------

